# Basalisk? Medusa? Colossus?



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone used any of these against Space Marines? Any Good or any favourites?
Am thinking of adding to my army with some more heavy support. I play against Ultramarines mostly and currently have a normal Leman Russ, a Demolisher and an Executioner. Am thinking of sticking a squadron in the back and blowing hs marines out of cover.......


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Medusa for me. The others have a dirty minimum range, and a self respecting Space Marine army is very fast.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

You forgot the Griffon and Manticore. I use the Manticore more than any of the others but they all have good points.

Manticore - great for long - range anti vehicle, say a Whirlwind, but because it is S10 and D3 Blats it can kil a decent amount of PA marines.

Griffons - don't have a high S like some of the others, but because they are cheap points-wise you can get 2 so you have 2 accurate Blasts which will put a decent amount of wounds onto MEQ's.

Medusa - can fire at targets within the min/range of the Bassie, and if you don't upgrade to BB's it has a better S and a lower AP as well. Giving it BB's means it is going to destroy an AV14 vehicle if it hits.

Collossus - great for digging out MEQ Squads in cover, plus wounds them on 2+. Min range isn't a problem if you stick them at the back of your DZ.

Bassilisk - I leave it for Apoc because of its massive range, and if I want to fire direct I just use the Medusas.

My favourite is the Manticore.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I've always preferred the Basilisk in most situations. They're relatively cheap (compared to most of the other IG tanks), really powerful, and have the option to fire both directly and indirectly.

If you're wanting to just keep them in the back and take stuff out of cover though, I'd say go with the colossus. Their minimum range shouldn't be a problem if they're far enough back, and they have a high enough strength to take out marines easily.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah i was looking at the colossus and it sounds great. You cant get the models anywhere though. I couldnt find anything on GW or FW sites. Anyone seen any?


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been told by GW that this is the correct model to use for the colossus.

Pricy though =(

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...uard_Tanks/IMPERIAL-BOMBARD-COMPLETE-KIT.html

I don't see why you couldn't proxy though if you really wanted to.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

The Bombard does make a nice proxy, although it is on a Russ Chassis instead of a Chimeras. You could just buy a Vanaheim Pattern Mrdusa and proxy that as a Collossus..cheaper than the Bombard (if that's a worry).

I was lucky with the Collossus I made...I bought 2 Armageddon Pattern Medusas, and on one of them they sent me the barrel from the open-topped Vanaheim Pattern Medusa, and it didn't fit under the enclosed canopy. As per FW they sent me out the correct piece and I got to keep the other barrel..so made a Collossus.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

My favorite artillery is the Colossus, hands down. Wounds most infantry on a 2+, AP 3 and no cover save. Minimum range 24" has never prevented it from having a target, usually whatever he's got holding that objctive over on his side of the table.

The Bombard kit works, and it's easy enough to put it onto a Chimera chassis. I assembled the two tread sections, then cut away a portioin of the sections inner facing to let the tread sections slide into gun assembly side pieces. Little putty on the inner side where my cutting was just a touch off and I think it looks quite nice. And you have a Leman Russ chassis left over to turn into whatever tank you want..............


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The FW Bombard is a really cool gun, but it's just waaaaay too big for that chassis; even given the best recoil-absorption technology imaginable (and given that in the Future Of Grimdark they seem unable to even weld a rivet smaller than the size of your fist I suspect this is unlikely), if you fired that gun on that chassis you'd just tip over backwards. I'm not entirely sure yet what I'm going to use for the actual gun, but I'm mounting my Colossus in a suitably 40K'd-up 1/35th scale *Sturmtiger* model so it looks right proportionally. And 'cos the Sturmtiger is just _cool_ :biggrin:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Somehow the Sturmtiger screams "Demolisher cannon" to me, rather than Colossus...


----------

